# Wtb Pig blanket??



## Tony the tank (Aug 31, 2011)

Well called three feed stores, and tractor supply and nobody knows or ever heard of a pig blanket... So is it called a pig blanket?? Anyone know where I can order one??

Thank you..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine just came in the mail. I have not even opened it yet. It is called a Kane heat mat. It is made by Kane manufacturing Co. Also you should buy a thermostat with it. You are not alone my friend we are figuring this big sully stuff out together!! Although, Tom has been a tremendous help as well!!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 31, 2011)

I am glad you brought up this subject. I was fixing to order the Stanfield Heat Pad the 36 X 24". I am going to go back and check out the Kane heat pad.


----------



## Tony the tank (Aug 31, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Mine just came in the mail. I have not even opened it yet. It is called a Kane heat mat. It is made by Kane manufacturing Co. Also you should buy a thermostat with it. You are not alone my friend we are figuring this big sully stuff out together!! Although, Tom has been a tremendous help as well!!




Can you tell me were you ordered it from?? I'm having bad Internet day;(..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 31, 2011)

I will ask Rob. Sorry, Rob does all of the ordering. As soon as I know I will post it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 31, 2011)

I have bought all of mine over the years from Osborne Industries. They are great people to deal with. They mfg and sell the Stanfield heat pad.

Their web site is:

osborne-ind.com

and their phone number is:

800 255-0316

Be sure to also buy the F911 controller to go with the pig blanket. DON'T buy the F300 controller. Its a lot cheaper and its a piece of junk.

I am still using the first pig blanket I ever bought from them almost 20 years ago.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok got mine on order.


----------

